# Best grinder under £200?



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have been out of touch for quite a while. I have a Baby Class and have never quite managed to get a decent grinder to make the most of it. Have you got any suggestions for a good entry-level grinder, and where to buy from? The last time I looked the Iberital MC2 seemed to be the weapon of choice but I am guessing other models have arrived on the scene since.

I am currently using a Morphy Richards which is ok for coarse grind for my press but not up to the job for espresso.

Regards,

Matt


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

If you can stretch to it consider the Eureka Mignon. Look on Bella Barista site


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I would choose something close to your budget that doesn't sound like a road drill. Take a look at the rpm, if specified, as it can impart varying degrees of heat into your grinds. Perhaps Ascaso (1200rpm, stepless) or Isomac.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Don`t get too carried away looking only at RPM as a guide to grinder greatness as conical burr grinders turn slower than flat burr ones. The Iberital MC2 spins at 600rpm and is a decent budget conical burr grinder, my Mazzer Royal, a flat burr grinder which spins at 1050 rpm and is a way better grinder (at a way bigger price mind you)

BTW 1050 rpm is a slow speed for a flat burr grinder so CoffeeMagic is right to say slower is better, just compare like for like on the type of burrs the grinder has


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

There was one for sale in the classifieds, think it was for a K3 for £180, seems like a good price and would have been well loved...

Not mine btw


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Baratza Virtuoso. That's what I got for about £174 and I love it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Baratza Virtuoso also gets my vote

Further inspiration here too http://coffeeforums.co.uk/grinders.htm


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. I seem to have a lot of options. I just need to work out which way to go now.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Out of interest, what makes the Virtuoso better than the MC2?

I already have a dualit grinder, so am wondering if I really need something that does filter and espresso.................. always ebay I guess.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I use my grinder every morning for an espresso with the Classic and then right after I do my days worth of beans for the AeroPress. This Virtuoso is a stepped grinder so I can just flick it between zero and 8 really quickly. That's the main reason I went for it over the MC2.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I went for the Baratza Virtuoso from a1coffee.co.uk and I am delighted. I received a call from them to confirm the order and as I only live about 15 miles from them it was hand delivered during the evening which was excellent.

Initial results are promising, and I just need to dial it in to get the right extraction time. With the Espro auto tamper and extended Pannarello for the Baby Class I am getting quite a decent setup to help me progress.

Many thanks again for your advice.

Matt


----------

